# Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation



## Noppi (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Kollegen !

Ich hab wegen meinem Norwegen-Urlaub mal gezielt nach Kombigeräten für die Land/See-Navigation im Internet gesucht.
Dabei sind mir zwei neue Produkte aufgefallen:

*- Magellan Crossover GPS (auch Magellan 2500T genannt, kommt wohl zum 01.02.2007 heraus) 

Link: http://www.magellangps.com/products/gps_units.asp

Dann bitte links auf "Land ändern" gehen, "Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika" auswählen und danach etwas herunterscrollen in der Mitte.
(Ist etwas umständlich, aber die Seite ist in ASP.NET programmiert - Direktlink geht nicht vernünftig)

- Lowrance iWAY 600C*

Link: http://www.lowrance.com/Automotive/Products/iWAY600C.asp

Da ich Euch diese Neuerungen nicht vorenthalten wollte, aber auch nicht für irgendwen Werbung machen möchte - werf ich diese Produkte einfach mal hier so in die Runde. :q 

Ich hab im Board noch nichts über diese beiden Produkte gefunden, auch im WWW gibt es nur wenig Info´s.

Einfach mal etwas googlen, dann werdet Ihr schon fündig.



Grüße
Noppi


----------



## Gunti2005 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

Ich werf einfach mal die Garmin-Serie 60... 76.... hinterher. Habe selbst das Garmin-GPSMap 60csx und denke das es die Land und See Navigaton auch ganz gut abdeckt.


----------



## Noppi (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

Eins will ich gleich dazu sagen:

Beide von mir genannte Geräte sind nicht wasserdicht !
Die Norm IPx4 beim Magellan heißt nur, das es Spritzwassergeschützt ist !

Nicht das jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt ....


----------



## Gunti2005 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

Auf einen weiteren Unterschied möchte ich auch noch hinweisen, da er für uns Angler schon von Interesse sein könnte.  Selbst IP...7 Geräte (wasserdicht) sind noch lange nicht schwimmfähig. Dumm wenn  so ein 500 Euronen Gerät abgluckert.


----------



## Jirko (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

nabend noppi #h

es spricht überhaupt nix dagegen, wenn du links zu den neuen produkten einfügst... gornix  #h


----------



## Noppi (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

So, hab es mal oben geändert und die Links reingesetzt. Ich hab noch einen Link zu einem deutschen Onlineshop - aber den laß ich mal lieber weg, da es noch zuwenig deutsche Anbieter gibt.


----------



## AndreL (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

Hi,
auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt als "Schlechtreder" dastehe, diese beiden Geräte sind in meinen Augen nicht mal ansatzweise "Kombigeräte" für Land und Seenavigation.
Es handelt sich eher um Straßennavigationsgeräte, die Seekarten verarbeiten können. Das geht schon damit los das die Geräte nicht wasserdicht sind (wie sinnvoll für ein Kombigerät für Land und See) und geht damit weiter das sie ausser der Darstellung von Seekarten keine Wirklichen Marinenavigationsfunktionen besitzen (zumindest lese ich das so aus den Beschreibungen).
Wenn es nur um die kompatibilität von Marinekarten geht kannst du nahezu jedes Kartenfähige Garmin Gerät benutzen (inklusive der Streetpiloten), auch wenn diese Möglichkeit dort nicht genannt wird, WEIL diese Geräte fast alle nicht wasserdicht sind und auch die Marinenavigationsfunktionen nicht unterstützen.....
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, das es zurzeit nur 8 Geräte  gibt, das wirklich Straßen Outdoor und Marinenavigation perfekt und ohne Einschränkungen des jeweiligem Verwendungszwecks beherscht. 
Nämlich die Garmin GPSMap 276c/376c und die Garmin GPSMap 278/378/478, sowie die GPSMap 296/396/496 wobei diese Geräte zusätzlich noch vollständige Flugnavigation beherschen.
Anzumerken ist aber, das bis auf die 276/278er alle Geräte nicht für den deutschen Markt gedacht sind.


----------



## bwrds (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

schaut mal bei navman, da gibts auch kombis. hab ich heute bei awn-shop.de gesehen. war bei denen im laden wegen datenkarte für garmin. jetzt läuft mein gps mit bluechart, endlich. nochmal würde ich kein garmin kaufen, lieber lowrance oder dergleichen.
gruss björn


----------



## AndreL (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*



bwrds schrieb:


> nochmal würde ich kein garmin kaufen, lieber lowrance oder dergleichen.
> gruss björn



Hi,
würdest du auch erwähnen WARUM? Ich finde es immer recht schwammig etwas einzuwerfen und nicht zu erwähnen welche Gründe einen dazu bewegen, da sowas immer nichts aussagt, aber oft zu verwirrungen führt.
Ausserdem was für ein Gerät hast du denn?


----------



## Gunti2005 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*



bwrds schrieb:


> schaut mal bei navman, da gibts auch kombis. hab ich heute bei awn-shop.de gesehen. war bei denen im laden wegen datenkarte für garmin. jetzt läuft mein gps mit bluechart, endlich. nochmal würde ich kein garmin kaufen, lieber lowrance oder dergleichen.
> gruss björn



Ja die Garmins laufen mit BlueChart Kartenmaterial und das wie ich finde ... prächtig ....

2 Regionen Ostsee und Fjord-Norwegen und alles  ist in Butter .... #6

Warum kein Garmin mehr das würde mich auch interessieren ....


----------



## brando (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Anzumerken ist aber, das bis auf die 276/278er alle Geräte nicht für den deutschen Markt gedacht sind.



Was heisst das genau? hier einfach nicht erhältlich oder auch sonstige Probleme?


----------



## Jirko (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Kombigeräte für Land/See-Navigation*

hallo brando #h

heißt in der regel: keine europäische basemap und keine navigation in deutsch #h


----------

